# SRAM Rival fron shifting issue



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

*SRAM Rival front shifting issue*

I recently acquired a 2011 Cervelo r3 with Rival. This is my first road bike, and I may be new to this whole game, but I've had 3 dropped chains in less than 20 miles and think something is up.

When in the small ring, I can easily shift into the larger ring. But after I'm in the large ring if I want to shift back down to the small ring, I have to push the shifter slightly, it makes a click, then I have to let go, and press the shifter in again a bit further and it shifts to the small ring. So there is an extra little step that doesn't seem to make sense to me. Has anyone else experienced this?

I think I should be able to push the shifter in further the shift to the big ring. Then once in the big ring, press the shifter ONCE to get to the small ring. I have to push this shifter twice to get to the small ring. 

Any suggestions? Is this operator error or do I need to bring the bike in to the shop?

Thank you,

Troy


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

I had the same question with SRAM Force...after some playing around I figured out the same thing you did. Two small clicks to shift to the small chain ring and one big click to go to the big chain ring.

After figuring this out I haven't had any problems shifting the FD.

I was thinking the same thing as you...the left shifter works the same way as the right.

Someone replied to my question below:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sram/sram-force-front-shifter-issues-220477.html


----------



## efacc (Jul 6, 2011)

the trim is on the big ring for rival shifters. it also strikes me as a little strange, but i guess they assume you need the trim function more for big front/big back than small front/small back. but no, there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

The first click when going from the big to small ring is a trim adjustment. You can move that both ways, to eliminate chain rub on the FD cage while moving around the rear cogs.


----------

